

Interview with Activision CEO Bobby Kotick - ottbot
http://kotaku.com/5559201/a-delightful-chat-with-the-most-hated-man-in-video-games

======
Aaronontheweb
Take on talent like the CoD guys, offer them compensation through royalties in
exchange for owning their intellectual property and giving them access to
massive distribution, and then duly fire them once you don't think you need
them anymore.

Sounds like a great way to discourage future talent from dealing with
Activision, although there's a sucker born every minute.

As a side note, the company does $3.2b in revenue but only has $100m in
profit? That's miserable!

~~~
someone_here
Er, as a publicly traded company, what is profit defined as?

------
zach
You rarely these stories within a company. Worked for Activision for five
years and never heard about how Bobby Kotick got where he was. I always
thought he was a VC financier because of the circumstances of the Activision
deal.

